# UPDATE on Billy Bob



## Gini (Jul 13, 2008)

It looks like we have a foster that will be going and getting this cute boy!! I thank all that have offered to help us with BB. He will be out of the reach of that "sicko" person that has been biting him. There is a place for that Jerk!!!

Again CMHR thanks you all

[SIZE=24pt]THANK YOU!!![/SIZE]


----------



## SilverDollar (Jul 13, 2008)

Great news!!


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm happy to hear that



I just cannot believe that there is actually some sicko out there biting a poor little horse



It's just very weird


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 14, 2008)

It's really sick to be biting. A good friend of mine was abused by her husband. The last incident that caused her to go to the police her husband (now ex) among other things bit her. The biting was what actually caused the police the greatest concern as it is considered a base instinct and one of the lowest forms of abuse...usually means an extremely troubled person.


----------



## Gini (Jul 15, 2008)

The Foster will be going and getting him on Saturday. Carol seems to have the situation under control right now so he will be safe.


----------



## Betty B (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, that's great news! He is such a cutie and I am so glad to hear that he will be safe again!


----------

